# fire bee x lesser platty



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

Fire Bee X Lesser Platty 
thinking of doing this combo this year 
had anyone got any pictures of the 

lesser platty fire spider pastel


thanks to any help :2thumb:


----------



## GJR (Jul 17, 2007)

bugsandinsects said:


> Fire Bee X Lesser Platty
> thinking of doing this combo this year
> had anyone got any pictures of the
> 
> ...




Have a look for a queen bee fire ---I think


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*ball python*

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*good luck*

an amazing animal good luck breeding it out !


----------

